# Tyranids vs Orks



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Both of these armies are in a sense themed around a common concept, that of close quarter experts with limited long range support and a few miscellaneous units to round out the list. 

Both can be tailored to be a horde of endless models or a small build of unkillable beasts. 

But my question is how do you find they go against each other? And how as one do you deal with the other?

For example, if you were a tyranid player, how best do you deal with orks? If orks, how do you contest tyranids? Do you try to adapt your existing force? Do you think it is better to try and rely on ranged or close combat oriented tactics? 

Anything you have I'm interested to know.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

You created the poll closed, Serp. :laugh: Fixed that for you.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> But my question is how do you find they go against each other? And how as one do you deal with the other?


I find that Tyranids generally come out on top in a match versus each other, assuming equally skilled generals and equally well written lists. They have a few pros over the Orks:

- The Fearless is permanent (assuming you're sensible with Synapse) whereas Orks start to lose it once whittled down. In protracted combats, that's a big deal.

- Orks have lots of bodies, but Nids have near-infinite bodies in the Tervigons, and they can more effectively clog the table, meaning the Orks will never really get to assault the targets that they need to and have to rely on shooting (which isn't bad per se, just a very reactive way to play and therefore inherently more limiting than a proactive approach)

- Dakkajets are nice, but Flyrants with Devourers are better. Also the sheer numbers of Psychic Powers that Nids can rock out in a single turn can boggle the mind. Facing a wall of T9 FnP Regenerating MCs is a very very daunting prospect for Killa Kanz or Deff Dreads.

They're both good armies (Orks make good allies, especially) but I think Nids counter Orks better than Orks counter Nids.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

The reason I prefer orks to nids in this, is simple. Orks can ally to help their weaknesses, Nids cannot. Tho with Nids now having the most potent anti-psyker ability in the game (well, maybeshared with wolftail talisman) it's not as bad.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Well my thinking currently has the orks on top, maybe due to my own biases, but as said before both armies can do hordes of infantry with models at basically the same cost so no real advantage until you get to the tervigon who unlike much else in this game genrates new models ( such as the parisite, portalyth, that gaurd character and some special abilitys very spaced out in specific books).

Next is strong unkillable units both have these but I think orks have a slight advantage with their nobs, particularly when used with my next point. Nids also have a lot of monsterous creatures which ill include in this part which proably give an advantage to the nids in this case.

Orks have vehicles! Tyranids do not. Though vehicles are vunerables to the hull point ticking time bomb they give mobility and survivablity to squads. One stand out vehicle is the battle wagon when used correctly this vehcile can wreak all before it.

Flyers/Anti flyers. Both orks and nids have one real worthwile flyer being the dakka jet and flying hive tyrant both can have high ammounts of fire, or in the case of the tyrant a varity of other uses which proably gives it an advantage over the weak devastation that is a pair of dakka jets.

One advantage nids have over orks is mass psykic powers and ability to stop psykic powers most ceriantly helping out their list. While orks have a dismally small ammount of psykic options (weird boy and zogworts) thier random powers become a liabilty.

well thats about all i can think of really looking at it now the tyranids win at basically all of my sections apart from vehicles, but i still think the boys can throw down and come out on top even being such an older book.


----------

